# Suche ein gutes Mikro



## low- (18. Oktober 2008)

So! Seitdem ich mein AKG K530 hab (super Teil und das nur für 49€  )brauch ich natürlich jetzt auch mal wieder nen Mikrofon (zum zocken halt  ). Gibts den relativ gute Mirkos zu kaufen?! Am besten wäre eins zum Anklippen denk ich! Haben solche Mirkos dann auch Noise-cancelling und den ganzen Schnickschnack?!


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann es auch ein Headset sein? Hätte hier eins: LINK


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

Er sucht doch, wie ich übrigens auch, ein Mikro zum Anklippen.

Vllt gefällt dir das Zalman ZM-MIC1? Wie gut es ist, weiss ich net, aber dafür kostet es nur 5 Euro.


----------



## low- (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau Silentkilla 
weil der AKG K530 ist son hammerding da kommt kein Sennheiser headset mit! Also brauch ich jetzt halt son externes Mirkofon  wie halt das Zalman ZM-MIC1! Sieht aufjedenfall schinmal ganz schick aus!weiß den jemand wie gut das ist oder ob es noch bessere gibt?! Weil das zalman ist wohl nur nen Mirko ohne noisecancleling usw.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das Zalman und es ist nicht wirklich toll. Liegt bei mir in der Ecke 

Hab nen Speed-Link Pure Voice Mikrofon USB auf dem Tisch stehen. Macht sich echt gut und klingt sehr sauber und sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Studiomikrofon von Thomann und dazu noch ein Vorverstärker mit Phantomspeisung? Dann hättest du einen ordentlichen Klang.


----------



## area50 (19. Oktober 2008)

T.Bone SC450 USB.


----------



## leboga (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch das gleiche wie Bloody Suicide und bin auch recht zufrieden, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es für deine Zwecke reichen würde.


----------



## low- (19. Oktober 2008)

Ok! Also es geht einfach nur ums zocken! Also es soll einfach nur so gut sein das meine Kollegen mich im TS-channel relativ klar und deutlich verstehen! Und wie sieht das damit aus wie empfindlich das mirkofon ist?! Weil ich sitze doch schon nen bisschen weiter vom tisch entfernt als die meisten und ich möchte bein zocken hier auch net rumschrein (schließlich  wohn hier ja auch noch andere leute  ).
Und gibts das eventuell auch als "non-usb"-variante?! habe bis jetzt mit soundkomponenten via USB eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Oktober 2008)

Empfindlichkeit ist wirklich ne Sache der Einstellung. Das Mic gibts tatsächlich noch als Klinken-Version. Die USB Variante ist jedoch auch sehr gut und macht keine Probleme. Sobald du es überall als Standartmikrofon eingestellt hast, gibts wirklich 0 Probleme.


----------



## RaWdiGGa (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche das Mikro an meinem Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Headset geschrottet und als Ersatz im "Kaufland" für 5,95 ein Trust MC 1200 Mikrofon gekauft. 
Es war eigentlich nur als Übergangslösung gedacht bis ich was Gutes gefunden habe aber was soll ich sagen. Das Teil funktioniert sehr gut. Man muss ein wenig mit den Einstellungen probieren bis es gut klingt aber dann ist dieses Billigteil völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Bullveyr (21. Oktober 2008)

Persönlich würde ich ein Mikro für knapp 10€ nicht unbedingt als Billig-Teil abstempeln. Was wirklich höherwertiges hängt an einem 50€ Headset auch nicht dran. 
(Ersatz-Mikro für das Medusa kostet z.B. 8€)

An meinem AKG K701 hängt übrigens ein Zalman ZM-MIC1.


----------



## low- (21. Oktober 2008)

Und zufrieden damit?!


----------



## Bullveyr (21. Oktober 2008)

es erfüllt seinen Zweck, bisher hat sich keiner im TS oder Skype beschwert


----------



## low- (21. Oktober 2008)

Ok! Danke 

Kann mir dne mal jemand den Link zu dem SpeedlinkMirko mit KLinke geben?!


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2008)

SPEED-LINK / Products / PC Accessories / Headphones & Microphones / Microphones / Pure Voice Microphone


----------



## fA!nT (5. November 2008)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich ein Mikro für knapp 10€ nicht unbedingt als Billig-Teil abstempeln. Was wirklich höherwertiges hängt an einem 50€ Headset auch nicht dran.
> *(Ersatz-Mikro für das Medusa kostet z.B. 8€)*
> 
> An meinem AKG K701 hängt übrigens ein Zalman ZM-MIC1.



Wo gibts das Medusa-Mic? Ich hab schon gesucht wie'n blöder aber nix gefunden.... (und ich weiß nich warum aber ich hab ne Abneigung gegen Standmics^^ wäre also nett wenn mir einer mal den link schicken könnte.)


€dit: Ok den Shop des Herstellers sollte man vlei auch mal aufsuchen :S


----------



## TobiMontana (5. November 2008)

area50 schrieb:


> T.Bone SC450 USB.




er hat gut gesagt...

aber du brauchst kein gutes mic wenn du nur im ts oder skype redest...


----------



## Betschi (11. November 2008)

Also das Mikrophon vom 5.1 Home Medusa von Speedlink geht wiklich schnell kaputt...


----------

